# المحرك الكهربائي بدون فرشات كاربونية .Brushless Micromotor



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

اصبح المحرك الكهربائي البدون فرشات كاربونية واسع الأنتشار في مجال الطب في العمليات جراحة 

العظام والكسوروالجملة العصبية وطب الأسنان لما يتميز به من كفاءة عالية وسرعة فائقة وعزم 

اعظم وصغرالحجم .

قليل الأعطال ولا يحتاج الى صيانة يعمل بتيار مستمر DC وفولتية 12 -48 .

وقابل للتعقيم بدرجة 134 درجة مؤية بسبب معدن هيكله مقاوم للصدى ومحكم .

لقد فاق المحرك التقليدي في كافة المميزات منها انخفاض الضوضاء واطول عمرأ حيث يبلغ عمره 

الأفتراضي 2000-100000 ساعة عمل فعلي . واكثر اتزانأ .







هذا بشكل موجز .
ولمزيد من الأيضاح والأستفسار انا بأنتظاركم .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## eng_mohand (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك قوي . جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 فبراير 2007)

*Microcontroller*

السلام عليكم .

واليكم الدائرة الخاصة للسيطرة على المحرك الكهربائي brushless.






ان شاء الله ينال رضاكم واعجابكم .

وفي حالة عدم وجود اسئلة واستفسارات حول الموضوع انما يدل على استيعابكم وهمكم الواضح .
لذا اسمحولي لاحقا ان اسأل بعض الأسئلة وعسى الله ان اسمع خيرأ .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## Biomedical (19 فبراير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

تسلم يا أخ شكري على الشرح الجميل والوافي وشكرا لك أيضا على الموضوع .

جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والآخره .


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (20 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم اخوية البغدادي على هذا الطرح البناء ...ولكن عندي سؤال وهوة على كيفية اشتغال المحرك الذي تفضلت بشرحة اذ كلنا نعرف كيفية اشتغال ودوران المحرك الاعتيادي...فكيف يعمل هذا المحرك بدون فرش كاربونية؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## hisham badawi (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
من المجالات المستخدمة لهذا النوع هي اجهزه الطرد المركزي في الاجهزه الحديثه في المختيرات
الجهاز يعمل اشبه ما يمكن ان يشبه محركات الثلاثه فاز
الدائره الالكترونيه تقوم بنحويل الفاز الواحد اوالتيار المستمر الى ثلاثه تيارات منفصلة كما يتضح من دائره التحكم اعلاه
ارجو ان تكون الفائدة فيما تحدثت


----------



## hisham badawi (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
من المجالات المستخدمة لهذا النوع هي اجهزه الطرد المركزي في الاجهزه الحديثه في المختيرات
الجهاز يعمل اشبه ما يمكن ان يشبه محركات الثلاثه فاز
الدائره الالكترونيه تقوم بنحويل الفاز الواحد اوالتيار المستمر الى ثلاثه تيارات منفصلة كما يتضح من دائره التحكم اعلاه
ارجو ان تكون الفائدة فيما تحدثت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

اضافتأ لسؤال الأخ مهند الفتلاوي هناك اسئلة عديدة حول الموضوع ارجو من الأخوة الأعضاء الأجابة

عليها .

1- ماذا نستفاد من سرعة هذا المحرك الفائقة ؟
2- لماذا نقوم بتبديل المحامل الكروية الأثنين معأ عند فشل او تلف احداهما ؟
3-لماذا لا يتأثر الملف بالحرارة عند التعقيم بأجهزة التعقيم البخارية عند درجة حرارة 135 درجة 
مئوي؟
4-ماهي فائدة مغير السرعات ؟ 
5- ماذا نستفاد من تغير اتجاه السرعة بأتجاه عقرب الساعة او العكس ؟
6- لماذا يكون المحرك منخفض الضوضاء والضجيج واطول عمرأ من المحرك التقليدي ؟

اسئلة نبحث الأجابة عنها وممكن الأستعانة بالأخرين .

البغدادي


----------

